# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Sistemas de Riego >  El consumo de agua para regadío en Huelva se dispara un 407% en los últimos 20 años

## Jonasino

> El consumo de agua para regadíos en la provincia de Huelva ha alcanzado la cifra de 137 hectómetros cúbicos en el año 2015 lo que supone un crecimiento del 407 por ciento con respecto al año 1996, cuando la demanda de agua para regadío sólo alcanzaba los 33,66 hectómetros cúbicos. Este consumo supone en la actualidad el 71 por ciento del total que se consume en la provincia, seguido de un 21 por ciento para consumo urbano y un ocho por ciento destinado para la industria.
> 
> Según se recoge en el informe 'Aguas y regadíos en la provincia de Huelva' elaborado por el profesor de la Universidad de Huelva José Manuel Jurado para el Consejo Económico y Social de la provincia, el aumento cada vez mayor de la demanda y las potencialidades de la provincia en este sector hacen urgente la necesidad de finalizar obras hidráulicas pendientes.
> 
>    El profesor Jurado ha revelado en su informe que en lo que se refiere a los regadíos, encontramos dos fenómenos contrapuestos en la provincia ya que por un lado, los regantes actuales y potenciales de la franja intermedia de la provincia, principalmente del Andévalo, tienen a la agricultura de regadío "como un motor de cambio y progreso de su comarca, demandando una culminación de las obras proyectadas al objeto de transformar nuevas tierras en regadío".
> 
> Por otro lado, ha apuntado Jurado en su informe, están los regantes del litoral, principalmente de la Corona Norte de Doñana, "deseosos en un cambio en el suministro de agua para regar, con su objetivo no tanto en transformar nuevas tierras como garantizar el agua para las tierras ya transformadas, prefiriendo las aguas superficiales que las subterráneas por su mayor calidad, a pesar de su mayor carestía".
> 
> El profesor de la UHU ha indicado igualmente en su estudio que Huelva "tiene en la agricultura una de sus principales bazas económicas y, hoy día, la agricultura competitiva y generadora de empleo es aquella que, además de factores de tipo tecnológico, se sustenta en el regadío, en el suministro controlado y eficiente del agua".
> ...


Fuente: http://www.iagua.es/noticias/espana/...-ultima-decada

----------

